# To split or not?



## Graperunner (Mar 13, 2012)

try this, but read all his articals walt is a good read.
http://www.beesource.com/point-of-view/walt-wright/management-for-honey-production/


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

You hit the nail on the head. Keeping that high number colony from swarming is really difficult. I find it hard to kill a queen that built that empire but replacing the queen with a young one might help. Checkerboarding, nectar management, opening the sides of the brood nest are all terms you might search to study the matter. Good luck.


----------

